# What's the difference between NT's and ST's??



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, 

So they call the NT's the conceptualists... I've read up on the NT types and apparantly they only make up 10% of the population which explains why I feel so damn isolated the majority of the time!! But I'm curious about the other T types, the ST's. I've noticed some similarities across T types and was wondering why NT's have their own code and title (conceptualists) while ST's seem to just be T's. What's the difference between an NT and an ST is what I'm asking??


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

purplevelvetmask said:


> Hi,
> 
> So they call the NT's the conceptualists... I've read up on the NT types and apparantly they only make up 10% of the population which explains why I feel so damn isolated the majority of the time!! But I'm curious about the other T types, the ST's. I've noticed some similarities across T types and was wondering why NT's have their own code and title (conceptualists) while ST's seem to just be T's. What's the difference between an NT and an ST is what I'm asking??


You asked a lot of different questions there...let me see if I can break this apart and analyze it...
I think you are asking...
1. If NT's are called conceptualists, what are ST's called by title and code? 
- ST's are either called SP's or SJ's. SP's are typically improvisors and SJ's are typically traditionalists. So a T in that category would be a thinker along either traditional lines or through improv...stereotypically speaking.
2. What is the difference between NT's and SP's?
-Sterotypically, NT's are nerds and SP's are party animals...especially in high school.
3. What is the difference between NT's and SJ's?
-Sterotypically, NT's are nerds and SJ's are student leaders of some sort in high school.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

I am no T (and my knowledge of S is actually very limited) so take my response as you see fit, but it's partially due to the grouping structure of the S types. Whilst there is a group called "NT" and "NF" there is actually no group named "ST" for the S types are divided along the P/J line of judging and perceiving whilst the N types are divided along the irrational function line of T and F.

Basically, I think there is a far large difference between e.g ISTP and ISTJ than there is between INTP and INTJ. How the T's along the P/J line life their lives are very different, too different to type "ST" under one stereotypical view. When I think of a STP, the stereotypical image in my mind is of a mechanic or a plumber for instance. When I think of an STJ, the stereotypical image in my mind of someone in an office looking at their watch in dismay because you're a minute late. So the images I conceive are drastically different, whilst the stereotypical images of the NT types are in similar fields with only different approaches.

But as I said, my knowledge of the S is limited and my argument is full of generalisations, assumptions and perhaps flawed logic.


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

punky16 said:


> You asked a lot of different questions there...let me see if I can break this apart and analyze it...
> I think you are asking...
> 1. If NT's are called conceptualists, what are ST's called by title and code?
> - ST's are either called SP's or SJ's. SP's are typically improvisors and SJ's are typically traditionalists. So a T in that category would be a thinker along either traditional lines or through improv...stereotypically speaking.
> ...


Um... ok so NT's are nerds then eh? lol

You are an ENTP yourself, i never saw ENTP's as nerds. Isn't it more the INT's that are stereotypically the nerds??


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Why must you all keep comparing NT with SP or SJ? I guess part of the problem is this forum is enabling it with it's subforum naming convention (Keirsey). If you are ever going to do comparisons then please compare apples to apples. 

NP - SP
NJ - SJ

if you want thinkers only then:

NTP - STP
NTJ - STJ

There are big differences between the NT and ST dichotomies even if you aren't "seeing" it.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Why must you all keep comparing NT with SP or SJ? I guess part of the problem is this forum is enabling it with it's subforum naming convention (Keirsey). If you are ever going to do comparisons then please compare apples to apples.
> 
> NP - SP
> NJ - SJ
> ...


Ah sorry, you have a point there which I will try and remember. We were taught the way of thinking of lumping NFs and NTs as groups under a single stereotype from birth! I would say there are big differences between NXPs and NXJs too, though I think there is always more similarities between people and types than differences.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Ectoplasm said:


> Ah sorry, you have a point there which I will try and remember. We were taught the way of thinking of lumping NFs and NTs as groups under a single stereotype from birth! I would say there are big differences between NXPs and NXJs too, though I think there is always more similarities between people and types than differences.


Why people groups types is one thing, but what gets me riled up is the fact that they aren't compared equally against sensors. 

NT should be compared against ST
NF should be compared against SF

While seriously general and flawed at least the comparison is done in a like fashion. 

Maybe I should right a parody book entitled* NT are from Mars, SP are from Venus.*


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

purplevelvetmask said:


> Um... ok so NT's are nerds then eh? lol
> 
> You are an ENTP yourself, i never saw ENTP's as nerds. Isn't it more the INT's that are stereotypically the nerds??


Gardner says that there are 8 types of intelligence...each type is listed in my signature picture. Not all NT's are book smart but I would say that all NT's are on of those types of smart and enjoy learning what interests them whereas an SP would just do something for the fun of it...an NT would learn boring things for the long term reward that they bring. For instance...I am self smart and people smart really high so I like to learn about interconnections between people (strong Ne function) some of what I learn is time consuming and boring but I hope in the long run to be able to apply it to my life and have better relationships.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

fffffffff this is mbti and not JCF.


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

is this a touchy subject?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Tree Bob is correct, the comparison by temperament is an apple/orange comparison since they all have different core values and use different types of intelligence. SPs are as different than SJs as they are NTs. In fact STPs and NTJs can easily mistype as one another when looking at the function-attitudes. See examples *here* and *here*.


----------



## ArabianJosh (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the main difference between NTs and STs is that NTs are better.:tongue:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ArabianJosh said:


> I think the main difference between NTs and STs is that NTs are better.:tongue:












Stirring the pot.... :wink:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

The STs I know are far more "nerdy" than "party animals" ....my dad and one of my best friends are ISTJ and my husband is a ISTP and they could all past for INTx with many of the descriptions I'm reading. Maybe the introversion/extroversion has something to do with it.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I know lots of T types. LOADS!!:laughing:

*The diffrence to me is *

*ST* are quick with their intellegence, quick math and the work out how things work quicky and practcaly. They dont bother thinking much about stuff that does'nt have practical aplication. They also tend to think along traditional llines and rairly come up with anything new or creative in there thinking

out wardly they apear as the architect, the pilot, the mechanic, the accountant, the builder, the army general.

*SP* bad ass smarts they like to impress you with, they will out wit you they faster and smarter than you, they are cunning! 
*SJ *trait laced and very oranised the bank clerk the accountant they have complex and efficient filing systems, they are full of practical knowlage with they use to point out how stupid and unpracticle everyone else. they know how to do everthing and are very detail orintated

*NT* Clever clogs!! the scientist, the academic, the inventor

They like subject that are deep and complex, they tend to ponder a lot and so are not so quick. 
They go for hard core subjects like, philosiphy chemistry, physics, biology and just about anything muli layered and complex.
there logic is seen as a bit mad by the ST, they thing out side the box. The Ne can creat a logical link between a bath plug and a pea pod! 
The Ne flings out ideas often correcnt and logiacl soun at an astoun ding rate seemingly from know where.
The Ni will takcle the most complex of subjects and re reprisent it in a million diffrent ways.

of course the examples I have given dont compleatly reflect real life, you can have an INTP car mechanic infact I know one. The point is demonstarte the difrence in the type of T.

My INTP best buddy is a car mechanic but she is also knows all sorts of everthing about the big ecademic subjects, which she taught herself because she is a bit of a geek. The way she then debates them is astounding she will pluck out something that I have seen in no other. She is just full of concepts and theorys that are compleatly mad but totaly insprired and logicaly sopund. 
Same with the INTJ 

My ISTP ex was just bloddy clever! Pub quiz champion! Fast at math amazing at building flat pack furnature and intelectaly manipulative! 

In a debate I think the NT would win 8/10 times

In building a robot the ST would win 8/10 times

lest go for types that arnt nerds

ESFP ESFJ ENFP ENFJ ISFP

All the rest, we have nerdy tendancies anyone of could us could fall to the dark side of nerdyness, or we may not.

Im no T and Im a nerd:happy:


----------

